# Ship search



## Captain Birdseye (Mar 11, 2006)

Can anyone help me to find information on two ships that transported migrants or passengers to Australia namely

"JOHN DAVIES" or "FOREST RIGHTS" please..

Thank you for your assistance


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Capn,

*JOHN DAVIES – 1856* 
*Master*: Captain R. Hughes 
*Rigging*: Ship; sheathed in yellow metal in 1854; partly fastened with iron bolts 
*Tonnage*: 924 tons using old measurements and 1,133 tons using new measurements 
*Construction*: 1851 in New Brunswick 
*Owners*: Davies & Co. 
*Port of registry*: Liverpool 
*Port of survey*: Liverpool 
*Voyage*: sailed for Australia 

All I can find on Forest Rights is

*CARY R H CAPT JAN 1867 FOREST RIGHTS*

*Rgds*


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ship "John Davis" Capt Hughs . Left liverpool ,22nd July. Arrived Portland bay Australia 9th November 1852.
Capt Birdseye. try::
http://oldwelshbooks.net/hlc/hm/hm02.html

There is a diary written every day of voyage, Enjoy.

Let me know if you find it o.k.

All the best Barney.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Very interesting diary, it seems the children did not stand much chance of surviving.


----------

